# Garmin quarter-turn mount for thick handlebars?



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

Just built a new bike and even the SRAM quarter-turn mount for Garmin 800/810, etc. won't go around the handlebars near the stem. Anybody know of such mounts for thick bars?


----------



## guamjim (Jun 3, 2013)

After busting up my Edge 500 using a rigid mount, I started using the one with the elastic bands supplied by Garmin, and then bought some more for my other bikes. The work very well, are easy to move, and my bike computer is less vulnerable to damage.


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

I mount mine on the stem with the Garmin bands or "O" rings. I'm very pleased with it. 

Your stem appears shorter than mine so, not sure if you have enough room mount it there.


----------



## NordieBoy (Sep 26, 2004)

BarFly SLI-D fits 31.8 and 35mm.


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

I use a SRAM mount:

http://www.amazon.com/SRAM-QuickVie...=1450274312&sr=8-2&keywords=sram+garmin+mount

You can mount it forwards so it sticks out over the bar, or backwards, so it sits over the stem, protecting it from damage in a crash.

I also use one of these on my singlespeed:

Amazon.com : K-EDGE Computer Mountain Bike/Stem Mount for Garmin (Adjustable Black) : Cycling Gps Units : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## dirtyjack (Jan 22, 2010)

I like this idea


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

These threads might provide some ideas:

http://forums.mtbr.com/gps-hrm-bike-computer/better-stem-mount-garmin-510-a-982584.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/santa-cruz/garmin-35mm-bar-stem-mount-recommendations-nm3-owners-950864.html
http://forums.mtbr.com/gps-hrm-bike-computer/k-edge-stem-mount-971806.html

My preference at this point is to get the GPS off of the handlebars. Get them out of the equation entirely.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thanks! Was in my LBS today and they had the K-EDGE Gravity Cap. Seems perfect. Yesterday going down a long, steep, rocky descent the handlebar mounted GPS started spinning around the handlebar and I was worried it might fall off.


----------

